# Help!! Need to change my life!!!



## jojo31

Hi guys,

Could anybody point me in the right direction of what to do. My present situation is that I am living in private rented accommodation for the past 5 1/2 years. The rent is 1100.00 per month. I receive 563.50 in rent supplement and pay the balance myself. I desprately want to get away from renting as getting a rent supplement is holding me back from working more and I do not want to pay 1100.00 per month in rent its such as waste.

My income is:-
Monthly work salary (12hrs per week) 1010.88
Back to work allowance (weekly)        195.00
FIS (weekly)                                   105.00         
Maintenance (weekly)                       180.00
Child Benefit (monthly)                      330.00
Early Childcare (monthly)                     92.00

My outgoings are:
Childcare  (weekly)          90.00
ESB (weekly)                  20.00
Gas (weekly)                  20.00
NTL (weekly)                  20.00
Petrol (weekly)               20.00              
Loan (Mam - weekly)       50.00
Bank Loan (monthly)       170.00
Car Insurance (monthly)    62.50 
House Insurance (mhtly)    15.30

I have no savings but plan to start from next thursday - 30.00 in bank and 20.00 in credit union

I have the application forms for affordable housing and shared ownership (would prefer this) and have registered with Rent2Buy.

I recived my ICB Credit Report yesterday and it is perfect (thank god!!!)

So basically what I need to know is:  (a)  do i have a chance at the Shared ownership/affordable housing (b) is there any other alternative that I cannot see myself?

Thanking you in advance.

Jo.


----------



## CGorman

I personally don't know that much about the rent-to-buy scheme/affordable housing etc., however I think you should consider the following points about your income/outgoings in general:

> At present you pay €13.2k a year in rent (€1.1kpm). This is a huge sum. Can it be reduced? Surely you can reduce it to €600-€700 (outside Dublin), or €900 (in Dublin) for a resonable home? That would save you as much as €6,000 a year on your outgoings. Imagine how that saving would transform your finances.
> AFAIK the rent-to-buy scheme requires a €3,600 deposit (incl VAt). At present your Income-Outgoings equals about zero - in other words you are saving nothing (and I don't know what your groceries/clothes spends are!). 
> NTL costs you over €80pm - get rid of it if you are any way serious about a changing your life.
> It is hard enough to give advice without knowing what part of the country you are in (home prices vary so much) and what skills you have/type of work you do.
> You pay back about €380 a month on loans, what is the amount outstanding on these?? At present, it would probably make far far more sense for you to aim to clear these loans rather than start to save significantly for a home. Certainly clear the bank one if the interest rate is in any way high. At very worst paying back your loans will teach you the discipline you need to buy a home.

From the limited information I think you should definitely find a cheaper place to rent and then go working more hours a week (if possible). At present you are not supporting the rental payments on your home - the governement is - so it is financially irresponsible to even consider going down the rent to buy route etc., until you've managed to start earning enough to fully support yourself. 

You clearly want a change, and seem like you are thinking through the different options; but saving, home ownership etc. are long processes and you should not rush into things until you've successfully re-entered the labour market. I wish you the best of luck and am sure other posters will be able to give you more specific advice related to the schemes you mentioned.


----------



## heretohelp

jojo31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anybody point me in the right direction of what to do. My present situation is that I am living in private rented accommodation for the past 5 1/2 years. The rent is 1100.00 per month. I receive 563.50 in rent supplement and pay the balance myself. I desprately want to get away from renting as getting a rent supplement is holding me back from working more and I do not want to pay 1100.00 per month in rent its such as waste.
> 
> My income is:-
> Monthly work salary (12hrs per week) 1010.88
> Back to work allowance (weekly) 195.00
> FIS (weekly) 105.00
> Maintenance (weekly) 180.00
> Child Benefit (monthly) 330.00
> Early Childcare (monthly) 92.00
> 
> My outgoings are:
> Childcare (weekly) 90.00
> ESB (weekly) 20.00
> Gas (weekly) 20.00
> NTL (weekly) 20.00
> Petrol (weekly) 20.00
> Loan (Mam - weekly) 50.00
> Bank Loan (monthly) 170.00
> Car Insurance (monthly) 62.50
> House Insurance (mhtly) 15.30
> 
> I have no savings but plan to start from next thursday - 30.00 in bank and 20.00 in credit union
> 
> I have the application forms for affordable housing and shared ownership (would prefer this) and have registered with Rent2Buy.
> 
> I recived my ICB Credit Report yesterday and it is perfect (thank god!!!)
> 
> So basically what I need to know is: (a) do i have a chance at the Shared ownership/affordable housing (b) is there any other alternative that I cannot see myself?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Jo.


 
Assuming your take home a wage of around 250 a week , and then get back to work allowance of 195 + 180 maintenance that is 625 euro a week. Yet you claim fis of 105 per week , how can you claim fis when you are above the income threshold for two children , which i am assuming its 2 kids you have as your child benefit is the rate for two kids. 
I thought maintenance was assessed for fis, and if this is the case you are above the limit as the limit is 590 for someone with two children ??

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/ChildRelatedPayments/Pages/fis.aspx
Also in your outgoings you havent included your rental outgoings which i suppose after your rent supplement comes out is 1100-563.50=536.50

MY MISTAKE!!
Maintenance isnt assessed for fis !
So your wage of 250+195=445
Limit for your family size is 590 so 590-445=145
and 60% of this is the fis your entitled to. 
Personally i think you are in a great financial position right now , and as the above poster said ,it may be best to try clear your existing loans if at all possible and then save your  deposit for the house you want. Id also stongly advise you to try seek cheaper accomodation but then again you are probably in a three bed property as you have two children som im sure you need the space and this is probably why your rent is so high.


----------



## Lord Snooty

To be honest I am absolutely shocked at the amount of welfare you are in receipt of. It is outrageous! Your income is close to €50,000 a year! Most of which is made up with social welfare. I am surprised nobody else has expressed their outrage about this. There are people working who have less income than you and thousands losing their jobs. Can the country afford this kind of largesse? The simple answer is no.


----------



## Guest116

Lord Snooty said:


> To be honest I am absolutely shocked at the amount of welfare you are in receipt of. It is outrageous! Your income is close to €50,000 a year! Most of which is made up with social welfare. I am surprised nobody else has expressed their outrage about this. There are people working who have less income than you and thousands losing their jobs. Can the country afford this kind of largesse? The simple answer is no.


 
No point venting your anger at the OP, they are only claiming what is there to be claimed. I think its about 36k received from welfare and other allowances. (assuming "maintenance" is an allowance of some sort?)

But I agree with you. Its amazing the amount of money that is being handed out. And its a cash figure, to earn 36k net you would have to have a salary of 46k or so. Crazy.


----------



## TOB76

I have to agree with last two posters, I'm shocked by the amount of welfare available to the original poster. I agree with the sentiment that they are doing nothing wrong in claiming what is made available but it is so disheartening when it seems like someone is better off financially on welfare than a lot of people working full time supporting a family. Sorry to the original poster, I dont mean to judge, I just feel my jow drop when I read how much your income is...this country has lost the plot


----------



## cancan

Don't you feel great paying your taxes after reading this.

My god, what happened Ireland.

What a shameful system we have from the very bottom, to the very top.

Bloody entitlement society.


----------



## samanthajane

that original post doesn't add up. I thought it was off when i first read it. I have just checked online you CANT recieve FIS if you only work 12hours a week. You have to be working 19hrs a week or 38 a fortnight!!!!!


----------



## maura

I think you need to check with your local council regarding income limits and deposits needed for shared ownership.  It is worthwhile pursuing. As far as I remember you get to own half -  having a sort of mortgage on it  with the council and you rent half of it, paying rent to the council for this ,  you have to pay lump sums off the rental portion over the years to finally own your house, or  alternatively you can start with a shared ownership and after a few years go to a building society or bank and show them that you are making the regular payments and they may give you a regular mortgage.  You will need the services of a solicitor to if you do change to a regular mortgage.

I am not sure about affordable housing, perhaps again check with the council regarding limits etc. . Just be careful if you are going for affordable housing to check if there is a management company that you have to pay maintenance to, as I read in the paper that a woman got an affordable house or apartment and had to pay €3,000 every year for maintenance to the management company.

Either way you will need to save for a deposit, so pay off your loans and every month  immediately when you get paid transfer an amount to a different savings account and build your savings that way, check out regular saving accounts in the best buy section of this website. Give up smoking if you smoke and try and shop in the discounters, with less choice and still good quality, you will save money.

To the others taking swipes, take it easy. Every mother is entitled to child benefit and the early childcare supplement, rich or poor. The back to work allowance is only for 3 years and goes on a sliding scale downwards and puts someone back in employment and off the dole, which will in the end help our economy. The family income supplement is means tested and when the op finally earns a decent salary won't get this anymore. Perhaps it would be good to walk in someone elses shoes for some people here. This lady is not a scrounger, she is working, has 2 children to bring up on her own and is trying to make a life for herself and kids in a home of her own.  The state is trying to assist her and one day will get its pay back with 3 people paying taxes, herself and her two children.


----------



## Lord Snooty

Maura, the *FACT* is, the OP is not doing this on her own. She is getting maintenance every week from the father of those two children for a start. Just because it is an entitlement does not mean it is right. This country is going down the tubes so it is different times. A lot of these "entitlements" will have to go. 
Whether the woman is a scrounger or not is not the issue.Although the fact that she has that level of income and managed to save nothing is worth noting. The fact that her NTL bill is €80 per month suggests she isn't exactly frugal! 
We cannot as a country afford this! As for walking in other peoples shoes, you have no idea what other people's circumstances are, or what they have been through. There are people working full time, paying mortgages and commuting for hours who never get to see their kids if they can afford them that is! Save the sanctimony Maura and get real. The right on PC nonsense is detrimental to our society. I for one am tired of it! As for the state getting its money back in the long term, well that isn't always the case now is it Maura? I think you know that very well. The state would be doing her more of a favour by giving her less money and encouraging her to take responsibility. Just to be clear Maura "the state" is you and me or to be more precise our taxes! As it is she has little incentive but to sit at home watching Sky Movies on her NTL while we struggle to pay for that luxury!


----------



## samanthajane

guys come on really there's no point in getting into an arguement over this, it's a made up story.

The only way she can still be recieving FIS is if she reduced her hours from at least 19 to 12 and in that case she's not informed FIS.

Also where FIS does not regard mainenance as an income, rent supplement will, There's no way she's getting that amount paid in rent unless again she in not declaring this. And her back to work allowance doesn't add up either, to claim that you have to be working 20hrs a weeks!

I know the irish goverment arn't the brightest sparks but come on do you really think they would allow someone who worked 12 hrs ( at €21 euro an hour ) to be pulling in 42k a year. 

It's a wind up!!!!


----------



## Lord Snooty

To be honest SamanthaJane I was beginning to think it was wind up myself.But really I am not so sure. What is interesting though is that Maura and others thought it perfectly acceptable that this woman should be in receipt of so much social welfare. That is what worries me.


----------



## samanthajane

I think it's more of the case that people think the goverment will give this money to people. No wonder since i think everyone knows you'd be better of sitting on your bum, thank god we all dont think that way. She is entitled to some of what she is claiming but no way that much. I actually think the irish goverment dont do enough to help single parents back to work. Going by her figures you'd think so but from experience i can tell you, single parents that have no help with childcare can not work full time, and it's a struggle to work part time. It's the rent and the childcare costs that kill you.  It's only cause i have free childcare that i survive. 

If those figures were correct ( and 100% there not ) and i could stay at home all day and doing nothing, living off other people taxes that they work damm hard for, first thing tomorrow morning i'd be down the social welfare office at the front of the line claiming all these benefits. I'd gladly work 12hrs a week @ €21 an hour and pull in 42k a year.


----------



## cancan

Another post from the OP:


> My partner owns a house and we are planning on buying a house together. I am a first time buyer and the mortgage will be in both our names. Will we have to pay stamp duty due to him already having a house (he is not selling it) Thanks


 
Perhaps her partner may want to sell his other house, if the plan on buying a place together. I'd hate to see anyone starve.

Perhaps the Department of Social Welfare will grace these boards in need of a Money Makover, cos if anyone needs a makeover.....


----------



## deedee80

Excuse my ignorance but why do people think this is a wind up?  Do people think this sort of thing does not go on?  I can assure you it does.


----------



## samanthajane

not sure about anyone else deedee80 but for me yes i know it does go on. Those figures (legally speaking) are a load of crap. There is no way she can be claiming all that money, for the reasons i've already said.

Now there's one thing knowing that it goes on and a totally different one having someone shove in your face how much money they are getting when the rest of us are losing our jobs,houses and worried sick every night on how were going to pay this months bills.


----------



## maura

jojo31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anybody point me in the right direction of what to do.
> Jo.



Sorry, must have misread the above.  Thought the op wanted advice.


----------



## mosstown

ireland needs to get a grip big time, no wonder the country is falling apart.  it is not much better/worse here in the Uk but people do not get these level of benefits here.  the fact is, if you sit on your ass, you are better off, it is not worthwhile working.


----------



## deedee80

Maura, you have got to be kidding me.  The OP gets 842 a month from the government + 720 a month child maintenance + 563 rent supplement and a wage of 1010.88 a month for working a total of 12 hours a week.  That is a total of 3135.88 a month.  I am literally awestruck at this amount and think Jojo31 could possibly teach us a thing or two- all us hardworking tax payers are complete mugs!


----------



## Jack2008

This has got to be a wind up!!!!!

OP has "earnings/handouts" of €3,915 pm and outgoings of €1,649. This leaves the OP with €2,266 pm after paying bills! My family are "surviving" on this before bills.
The OP has €566 per week and can't save!

Me thinks the wife is going to have to leave full time job and get down there to the social welfare offices that enable somebody working a 12 hour week to take home appr €47,000 a year! 

My horror at this is not aimed at the OP but rather a system that enables this type of situation to happen!!!!!!!! The tax payer working and earning less than the claimant using the taxpayers money!

Unbelievable!!!!! Banana Republic


----------



## Lord Snooty

maura said:


> Sorry, must have misread the above.  Thought the op wanted advice.


Maura you are missing a serious point here, plus you have embarrassed youself with your apparent indifference to the scandal of these payouts.


----------



## SirMille

Lord Snooty said:


> To be honest I am absolutely shocked at the amount of welfare you are in receipt of. It is outrageous! Your income is close to €50,000 a year! *Most of which is made up with social welfare.* I am surprised nobody else has expressed their outrage about this. There are people working who have less income than you and thousands losing their jobs. *Can the country afford this kind of largesse? The simple answer is no*.


+1


----------



## PaddyW

Wow, I work 59 hours a week and earn less than that.


----------



## shoestring

deedee80 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why do people think this is a wind up? Do people think this sort of thing does not go on? I can assure you it does.


Agree wholeheartedly, I get paid 25,550 per annum to work a full weeks work, I pay health insurance, I need a car (rural) so pay car tax, insurance, upkeep. House insurance, TV licence a pension levy, a tax levy, PRSI, PAYE, widows and orphans, pension, union. I work damn hard dealing with the public every day on my feet. 

Mark my words this country (and bear this in mind because of out and out greed. Blatent shocking disgusting karma will get you greed) will become like the UK where everyone sits at home on their big behinds and scoops up the money every week paid for by a small minority of working folk. Do the maths on my salary. I'm considering the getting up at 10:30 Dallas, Dr. Phil, Oprah and then the Channel 4 western in the afternoon lifestyle myself, all I have to do is get let go from the public sector...bring it on


----------



## the root of

jojo31 said:


> I desprately want to get away from renting as getting a rent supplement is* holding me back from working more *
> Jo.



I think this is indicative of something positive in the OP's intentions. 

Do none of you feel that a person came looking for *advice*, not a lecture, nor the judgement of some clucking old biddies ?

And before anyone starts, I pay taxes too. And am a debt-free saver. And I agree with the sentiments of many here that we cannot afford the largesse. 

Luckily for me though, I have enough self-control to start a new thread on that. Not hound people away who ostensibly seem at least to have a work ethic.

I'm only sorry that I can't offer advice on the issues the OP raised. In the unlikely event she'll be back again to read it.


----------



## samanthajane

Yes she may have positive intentions. But there not legal ones.

She's not entitled to FIS or BTWA. Even without the FIS and the BTWA being taken into consideration, with her wages, loan parents and maintenance she wouldn't even be entitled to any rent allowance.

So yes i will lecture, judge and jump up and down in protest that if all that income is "real" ,i still cant believe she is actually claiming all that and that no one has cottoned on to that she shouldn't be - and i blame the goverment more than i blame her) 

And i dont care who it upsets and it may be childish...but it's just not fair. It not fair to me it's not fair to you, and it not fair to everyone in ireland that is facing tax rises left right and centre, that will effect everyone who has mortgages, bills and a family to look after, or just themselves to look after. That money that she and plenty of others are claiming illegally could be put to better use, and we need it now more than ever. Just taking away her extra money that she is claiming and not entitled to could amount to thousands of euros, now times that by the all the people that are claiming what they are not entitled to. Imagine what we could do with that money.


----------



## Kate10

Does anyone know what someone in the op's position would legally be entitled to?  Would be interested ...


----------



## NicolaM

So: 
Is it the case that the information given is factually incorrect, or that this is actually fraudulent activity?

Very interesting thread

Nicola


----------



## samanthajane

What she should be getting......... if she was only claiming what she's entitled to:

Income per week:

wages       €250.00
OPF          €204.55
Main         €  84.77 ( you disregars the first €95.23 ) 

Full rate OPF for single parent with 2 children is €256.30, you are allowed to earn €146.50 for every euro you earn over that 50c will be taken away from payment so..... 250 - 146.50 = 103.50. Divide by 2 is 51.75. So 256.30 - 51.75 gives us the OPF amount of 204.55

Her total income to be assessed for rent allowance is €539.32

For rent allowance you take away the basic social welfare rate for her and her 2 children........ 539.32 - 204.30 - 26.00 - 26.00 = 283.02 

Her rent is 1100 per month so 1100 x 12 / 52 = 253.85 a week

She has 283.03 left over every week her rent is less than that meaning she is not entitled to any rent allowance.

****ty i know it's not easy trying to work with 2 children, by i did it without scamming the system why shouldn't everyone else.


----------



## nesbitt

samanthajane said:


> What she should be getting......... if she was only claiming what she's entitled to:
> 
> Income per week:
> 
> wages €250.00
> OPF €204.55
> Main € 84.77 ( you disregars the first €95.23 )
> 
> Full rate OPF for single parent with 2 children is €256.30, you are allowed to earn €146.50 for every euro you earn over that 50c will be taken away from payment so..... 250 - 146.50 = 103.50. Divide by 2 is 51.75. So 256.30 - 51.75 gives us the OPF amount of 204.55
> 
> Her total income to be assessed for rent allowance is €539.32
> 
> For rent allowance you take away the basic social welfare rate for her and her 2 children........ 539.32 - 204.30 - 26.00 - 26.00 = 283.02
> 
> Her rent is 1100 per month so 1100 x 12 / 52 = 253.85 a week
> 
> She has 283.03 left over every week her rent is less than that meaning she is not entitled to any rent allowance.
> 
> ****ty i know it's not easy trying to work with 2 children, by i did it without scamming the system why shouldn't everyone else.


 
+1 

Samanthajane thanks for taking the time to do the 'honest claim' maths...


----------



## samanthajane

As long as he wasn't living in her current accommdation then she would still be entitled to OPF. A partner weather it's the childrens father or a new partner is allowed to stay over for a max of 3 nights a week. 

I'm sure there are people that stick to the 3 night a week limit but i'm sure there are more that dont, but it is very hard to catch people out. Unless they have proof over a certain period of time there;s nothing the social welfare can do. 

In order to prove without doubt that someone else is living full time with you, you'd have to employ someone to watch the house over a period of weeks, just watching for 1 week ( still wages for someone to actually do this ) proves nothing, there are a number of excuses you can use,  He got locked out had to stay over, car broke down had to stay over, I wasn't well that week had to stay over ect ect the list goes on and on. 

I know someone in this very situation with the father of her 3 kids, she's claiming everything, and she has been reported a number of times, everytime social welfare have "investigated" they have never been able to prove he lives there full time. His personal belonging are explained away by him staying there at weekends. 

So how do you catch out the people that are claiming illegally? As much as i hate the idea and i'm sure many others do it looks like there is nothing we can do about it, reporting them it a waste of time.


----------



## Jack2008

The incentive to lie and pretend that you are living apart is being provided by the state.
The OP is a single parent and is "earning/claiming" over €47,000.00 a year. Boyfriend/father moves in, earning average industrial wage of €30,000(net) down €17,000 a year and another person being supported. The claimant would also need an excellent education and extensive work experience to be in with any chance of earning near this of their own accord!


----------



## samanthajane

Jaybird i would agree with you 100% if the partner is the father of the children. Not sure what i think should be done if the partner is not the father....

From my experience when i started dating again after being left to bring up 2 children on my own, and yes i was claiming OPF and my b/f after a few months into the relationship was staying over at the weekends, is it reasonable to say he was responsible for supporting my children that he has no biological connection with at all. Once he has moved in full time, you shouldn't be entitled to OPF ( as the rules state, so the goverment got 1 thing right )  and when he moved in i no longer claimed. Should there be a time limit on this.........i dont know, how can you put a timer when every relationship is different. 

If you have a rule that once you start dating again you lose your benefits because your not single anymore ( although the defination of single is not married when your filling out forms ) you going to make even more single parents stay on benefits.

If that was the case for me i would still be today claiming all the benefits ( only what i was entitled to ) I would of got less once i returned to work when my daughter was 6 months old, but i still would of been entitled to something. Only because of meeting another man did we start dating that turned into a relationship where we eventually moved in together, started a business, brought a house ( didn't live happy ever after ) but anyway the point is i wasn't claiming anything from the state, if i wasn't given that chance in the first place i wouldn't be where i am today. 

Even though i am enraged by the income the OP is claiming, i dont think there is enough to help "real" single parents get back to work. Rents are so high in dublin and also childcare is just a stupid amount of money, but you have to pay it...as long as people pay the money the prices wont fall, if you dont have childcare you cant work you have no money coming in. ( the rule about once you earn €60 everything you earn after that goes towards your rent isn't realistic, who can work even part time and find a childminder for €60 these days, that whole part has to be restructured, the council have a new scheme now which i think will help but you still need more, the council scheme has a few rules that to me are a bit on the stupid side, but at least it's a start )

The figures for single parents going back to work are a disgrace but it's not always the singe parents fault. The recession will lower rents which is a good thing but also jobs are harder to get cause so many people are looking for work. It's a catch 22 situation. As an employer who would you perfer.... a single parent that might have to take time off at short notice cause the child is sick or someone with no children that wont have that problem, employers now have their pick of who they want to employ. 

In a strange way i do feel for the OP, (yeah even after all my ranting and raving) I of all people know how hard it is, and also the desire to own your own propery, She obviously at one point was working 20 hours or more of she never would of been award them to begin with, since her hours have dropped she has just not informed them and continued to claim them. I wonder how long that has been going on for. And as for the rent allownace i'm just stumped..... because no matter what she should never of been given that in the first place.


----------



## flakey

Maybe if the government treated co-habiting couples for tax purposes the way they do for social welfare payments then people would come clean about living together and they wouldn't be fraudulently claiming benefits. It is a catch 22 for many who go into new relationships, they cannot afford to live together because she loses her lpa, he cannot claim for her on his taxes etc. I think if all social welfare/tax etc were linked then fraud would be picked up quicker, all couples should have married allowances when living together and so on.


----------



## gamzie

I agree that the system is to blame and if this poster is for real I wish I knew how she was managing it. I am single with 2 children under 18 and the only way I can afford a house is by sharing with my 22 yr old daughter who has been recently been made unemployed. I receive €280 pw incl fuel allow and rent allowance of €157. My rent is €250 pw and my daughter is receiving €57. I think this is more than reasonable. I get no maintaince so that is my total income. I have recently started dating and he does stay over, maybe more than 3 nights some weeks but less another week. He does contribute towards food etc but only in so far as he uses. We have discussed moving in together but having failed in relationships twice i'm relucant so for now no plans. He's not the kids dad so I don't think he should have to support them. The Government should chase down deliquent fathers and force them to pay something towards their childrens upkeep. My ex is working cash in hand, earning approx €700 pw plus his dole. 
I do think the op should curtail her expenses, 
€80 pm for ntl is crazy, she must have all the channels. I do have internet but thats it and thats because i'm studying from home so I can hopefully move on.


----------



## Lord Snooty

gamzie wrote:


> I get no maintaince





> My ex is working cash in hand, earning approx €700 pw plus his dole. The Government should chase down deliquent fathers and force them to pay something towards their childrens upkeep.


Well, why don't you report him so?


----------



## gamzie

it wouldn't change anything, he has said he would rather stop work than give me a penny, at least this way he sometimes gives the kids a pair of trainers or something sim, they still need to love their dad and thats wots important.
 I have seriously thought of reporting him and I do have proof but at the end of the day, apart from finances ,will it do the children any good? His son who is 14 hates him which i feel is sad, his daughter(12)plays him good,she gets her nikes, i hate that, but kids will be, ya?
however I am seriously considering reporting him, any advice would be great. 
by the way, i'm more than capable of changing my life but the government doesn't allow us. I'm a recent graduate and I can't find work, my age works against me i reckon. i've even gone for a mac job!!! i'm not proud in any way


----------



## Lord Snooty

*Reporting possible fraud*
*The Central Control Section* of the Department of Social and Family Affairs accepts reports of possible fraud offered by members of the public in relation to the Department’s schemes.
 Reports are accepted by email, phone or in writing. All reports are dealt with in confidence. A member of the public may give details anonymously.
*Contact Details:*
 By email: central.control@welfare.ie
 By phone: (01) 704 3000, ask for Central Control Section,
 By Post: Central Control Division, Shannon Lodge, Carrick-on-Shannon, Co Leitrim.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Can someone please explain what FIS is?


----------



## the root of

zxcvbnm said:


> Can someone please explain what FIS is?



In the context of this thread, I presume it means Family Income Support...

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...amilies-and-children/family_income_supplement

Google is your friend.


----------



## samanthajane

FIS stands for family income supplement. It's for single parents and families on a low income that can get extra help.

Figures are not correct just a very quick way of explaining it:

Single parent or family with 2 children income limit for FIS..... 500 euro.

All means assessed income adds up to 400 euro. So that leaves 100 euro in the difference. With FIS you get 60% of the difference so in this case the single parent/family would receive an extra 60 euro on top of what ever else they were receiving weather it is wages, benefits or a mix of the two.


----------



## JJ343

Hi There, 

I do understand people requiring help from time to time and people who are raising kids alone etc needing some benefits. I don't understand however how the state (who I believe are primarily to blame) can be handing out this kind of money to people, this leads to absolutely no incentive for people to go back to work. 

What really makes me angry is people who lie about being alone when in fact they are shacked up very nicely with their partner etc and still claiming while the rest of us are penalised for being married and working and don't get a cent! 

I commend this person for saying that they would like to get back to work, I think however she picked the wrong forum to be stating that her partner who already owns a house will be getting another mortgage with her! That infuriates me, why not just get a job and have her partner help her out while she's getting back into work. After all if you are entering into a mortgage with someone then surely you're serious enough about them to help out with money.


----------

